# Excessive bubbles on surface



## Ponyo (Jul 24, 2010)

I have a 14 gallon freshwater aquarium that's been running with fish in it for seven weeks. I just tested my water and it is reading zero for ammonia, nitrite, and nitrate. My PH is is 7.4. I'm concerned because I'm noticing tons of tiny bubbles lingering at the surface, almost like someone poured a little soap in there. I expect some bubbles with this filter because it's the type where water falls out, but this is much more than what I usually see. I did scrub the glass with an algae pad when I was doing a water change today and I also added a tiny bit of Seachem's Flourish for my plants. I'm not sure if these things would cause the excess bubbles. I do have some crushed coral and a small cup of salt in the tank, but hadn't noticed problems with these before. Most of my fish are swimming actively, with the exception of one of my new platies, who has looked stressed ever since the guy at the fish store put her in a bag for me. I wonder if anyone on here might know what the cause of all these bubbles might be and if whatever it is could potentially harm my fish.


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

scoop out the bubbles from the surface area and add clean water to the tank.some times theres a thin film of protein on the surface of the water and tiny bubbles can get stuck in that film


----------



## Ponyo (Jul 24, 2010)

Okay. Followed your advice and just did another water change. I also noticed a film near the top, so ran a paper towel over it and discovered a reddish substance. I noticed my filter cartridge also has this color. I wonder if some of the products I use in the tank might be creating red algae. Currently, I use Prime to treat tap water, a tiny amount of Flourish, and a small amount of aquarium salt in a cup (I know not necessary). My nitrates are still at zero. Fish look okay and bubbles are slightly less now, but I'm not sure if the issue is solved yet. I'll check it again tonight.


----------



## fish1983 (Aug 27, 2010)

very well could be red algae which really isn't an algae at all more like a bacteria. not harmful just more of a nuisance. if its not growing on your substrate or ornaments then you noticed it early. the main cause of this algae growing is excessive light and minimal oxygen. lessen your light on time to just 8 hours a day and increase the oxygen in the aquarium via an air stone. hopefully that helps


----------



## Ponyo (Jul 24, 2010)

Thanks for the info. I'll reduce the light on time and pick up an air stone. I was already thinking about getting one for the stressed Platy in hopes that it would make her feel better. By the way, Fish1983, I looked at your profile and saw you live in Iowa. I grew up in Eastern Iowa and remember having great luck with my aquarium there. The water was great and I was able to keep a wide variety of fish, including angels, with minimal intervention.


----------



## fish1983 (Aug 27, 2010)

Ponyo said:


> Thanks for the info. I'll reduce the light on time and pick up an air stone. I was already thinking about getting one for the stressed Platy in hopes that it would make her feel better. By the way, Fish1983, I looked at your profile and saw you live in Iowa. I grew up in Eastern Iowa and remember having great luck with my aquarium there. The water was great and I was able to keep a wide variety of fish, including angels, with minimal intervention.


Yeah I live in des moines. The water is pretty good just really hard. Takes a lot to soften up but then its pretty much awesome 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

